# Restaurant Rant



## Jeekinz (May 19, 2008)

ok.

I'm sick and tired of bad food at fine restaurants. The DW and I ate at Ombra in the Borgata hotel in Atlantic City. I splurged and ordered the Surf & Turf which was _supposed to be _a Kobe flank steak with crab stuffed shrimp. The server didn't ask what temp I wanted the steak so I figured it would automatically be cooked to med/rare since it was a prime cut of meat.

The entree was served, and before I even cut into the steak I knew it was 1)overcooked and 2)not Kobe. I cut into the piece of meat only to find a tough, well done steak. I then cut it in half and asked the server "What temp did the chef cook this to?" He saw it was way overcooked and replaced it with a new one.

Ok, fine.

The second steak comes out. I cut into it to find a med well to well cooked steak. There was only a slight section of pink in the center. Medium cooked pink. The DW told me to send the second one back, but I declined and dealt with it. Still the steak was not tender. When we were pretty much finished, I asked the server whay the chef cannot cook a steak? And he replied that the cut was thin in comparison to their filets which probobly caused some difficulty. ........that did it. I said "I cook better steaks at home from the supermarket! Whoever is cooking should allow for the difference in thickness, it's common sense!" blah...blah...blah

The shrimp looked like they were prepared the night before. They had that "been sitting around" look to them. The entrees are served with some sort of greens that weren't too bad. The DW had salmon which was as thin as a piece of paper and they burnt the olive confit or whatever crap they put on top of it. Some things were overseasoned, some under seasoned.

I knew when we were served our bread that there would be an issue. They serve a regular white Italian slice of bread along with some sort of onion bread. Well, the onion bread had that raw garlic, fake onion taste to it. A person at the table next to us even asked if there was garlic in it, and the server replied "no".

I cannot tell you the last time we went out to what should have been a great dinner and walked out happy. The people, I say people because you cannot title yourself as a Chef with garbage like that, should be in some other line of work. I wanted so bad for that restaurant to prove it was Kobe I was served, but I controlled my temper.


----------



## Robo410 (May 19, 2008)

It's true. Some restaurants never were much. Others lose it.  It takes a lot of work and passion to run a top notch restaurant--even of the diner quality.  Unfortunately, Atlantic City gets a lot of transient visitors to the hotels and casinos and restaurants don't feel they have to maintain standards to get customers.


----------



## sattie (May 19, 2008)

Sorry Jeeks.... we eat out quite frequently and I know how you feel when you don't get what you want or the service stinks.  Did you speak to the manager?  I wonder if they are trying to cut corners (economic reasons) by purchasing inferior food as opposed to the top quality that it sounds like they should be serving.

DH and I went to one of my favorite restaurant this past weekend and I decided to try something new that I spotted on the menu.  It was sea scallops atop a avacado/corn relish on crisp tortillas.  The scallops had a brassy/metal taste to them and the relish and chips were just fillers to justify the $9 spent on it.  I expressed my dislike for the new menu addition and the waiter could of cared less.  He was not even interested in my opinion and quickly cleared our table and gave us our check.

With all the competition out there, you think that they would want to know how new menu additions are fairing with the customer base.

I go out to spend my well earned money, I expect quality food and better than fair service.  In your case Jeeks, I would have wanted them to prove it was kobe... that would hack me off!!!!


----------



## Calya (May 19, 2008)

That is too bad. It is so unfortunate when you go out and want to have a go out, relax  and have a great meal, but don't. Happens all the time and that's why I sometimes don't even want to go out anymore. It is funny when you go to a place that is not as 'nice' and get better food and service than at a 'nice' place.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 19, 2008)

Wish you were closer.  I would take you to a local bar/restaurant that serves local black angus beef steaks cooked to perfection.  The best part.. it won't kill your wallet. 

They serve a really nice 18oz. NY Strip(oh, a 22oz. if you are hungry) cooked to order,  baked potato, salad, home made fried rolls with apple butter.  The entire meal, with drink, will run you about $20.


----------



## RPMcMurphy (May 19, 2008)

Only place in NJ I've had a steak cooked the way it was supposed to be (and Im not talking prepared etc. etc. as a steak can be prepared 100 different ways but "cooked right" )  was at Manhattan Steakhouse, consistently. My steak at Flemmings wasn't so bad either (although atmosphere stunk) 

I ask for it rare, rare, bloody rare and still get it medium well at every other place. 

I gave up.


----------



## jennyema (May 19, 2008)

What a dissapointment!

Though a "Kobe Flank Steak" would have roused some suspicion for me.

And flank steak of any type should be cooked to medium at most or it'll be very tough and unappetizing.  

And Sattie, a brassy metallic taste to scallops means they were bad.  Definitely send them back.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 19, 2008)

I heard Manhattan Steakhouse was good as well.

This place offered $4500 (forty five hundred dollar) bottles of wine.  There is no cutting corners.

I know what a good steak tastes like, and if I'm paying a ridiculous amount for it, I better get it.  "Sheesh!"  I'm still aggrivated.

The service was fine, and I showed my appreciation for it.  He did remove one round of wine for us.  (big whoop, but still)


----------



## redkitty (May 19, 2008)

That sux Jeekinz, I would be so mad having to pay for such an awful meal.  You should write a letter to the manager.

One of the many reasons I prefer to cook my own food.


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 19, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> This place offered $4500 (forty five hundred dollar) bottles of wine.


 
Mad Dog 20/20 ?


----------



## Barbara (May 19, 2008)

so frustrating - I think the food police are in the kitchens these days very hard to get  good rear steak - Awful what they do to ground beef too. I cook these things at home now just about exclusively - on my trusty cast iron pan.


----------



## ChefJune (May 19, 2008)

sattie said:


> Sorry Jeeks.... we eat out quite frequently and I know how you feel when you don't get what you want or the service stinks. Did you speak to the manager? I wonder if they are trying to cut corners (economic reasons) by purchasing inferior food as opposed to the top quality that it sounds like they should be serving.
> 
> DH and I went to one of my favorite restaurant this past weekend and I decided to try something new that I spotted on the menu. It was sea scallops atop a avacado/corn relish on crisp tortillas. The scallops had a brassy/metal taste to them and the relish and chips were just fillers to justify the $9 spent on it. I expressed my dislike for the new menu addition and the waiter could of cared less. He was not even interested in my opinion and quickly cleared our table and gave us our check.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with Sattie, and with you, Jeekins, but when you order steak, you shoula _always_ specify how you want it cooked.  Don't wait to be asked, and don't presume.....

around here when a restaurant is featuring Kobe beef, they bring the raw piece of meat out to your table for you to observe the marbling, etc... and to be sure they get your cooking specs just so.  I'm guessing that steak was nothing special...


----------



## Jeekinz (May 19, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I'm guessing that steak was nothing special...


 
No. The steak was nothing to write home about. It was not seasoned, over cooked, slightly tough and just didn't have any flavor to it.

Some places will only cook cuts of meat like that to a certain temperature like medium or medium rare. That's what I _assumed _when he failed to ask how I preferred my steak.

Edit:  Another thing that bugs me is:  We used to love eating out at restaurants.  There was a few that knew us so well, they had out cocktail orders in before we even sat down.  But now, I'm trigger shy trying new places.  I have completely lost any faith in dining out, and actually am prepared to get bad results next time.


----------



## QSis (May 19, 2008)

I'd be livid, Jeeks - I'm sure you paid a fortune for that meal.

I would write them in the "Contact Us" section of the website you posted, and I would write a review on some website such as this one Ombra, Atlantic City - Restaurant Reviews - TripAdvisor.  I'm a huge fan of Trip Advisor.  I realize that I have to take some reviews with a grain of salt, but when you have a bunch of people saying the same things, you take heed.

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (May 19, 2008)

Cool.  Thanks Lee.  I'll do that.


----------



## QSis (May 19, 2008)

Just copy and paste your "rant" to both websites and boom, you're done, except for a tweek or two.

Lee


----------



## sattie (May 19, 2008)

I tend to stick to the places I know and trust.  The other thing I look for is how well the restaurant retains it's employees.  That speaks mountains to me when you visit the same place to find the same servers/employees working there.  It makes you feel special when they greet you by name and know what your likes are!

One time, we were dining at one of my favorite places, they have this Italian salad that I just love and could eat my weight of it.  It has the wonderful blue cheese crumbles in it that I pick out and eat.  The waiter at the time came over with a side of blue cheese crumbles and said that he noticed that I liked them and brought me more.  Now that is the kind of attentive service I like!

Like you Jeeks, I tend to shy away from new places.  But hey, they get ONE chance only to convince me to add them to my dining out places rotation!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 19, 2008)

sattie said:


> I tend to stick to the places I know and trust.


 
There's is only one restaurant I can honestly say we would go to again.  It's a family style place,  bar and huge TV's on one side and a dining room on the other.  Hardly a place to expand your palate, but as reliable as a cast iron skillet.

We *had* over a half a dozen places we liked.  Some closed, some changed ownership and went down the tubes, some just became lousy.  Even a place like Chili's for example.  We loved going there.  Now, it stinks!  The last time we went, I felt like I went bobbing for jalapenos in a grease trap.  Some other places we liked would cost upwards of $125 for two people.  Same crap....turned out to be junk.

You can pull out my seat, scrape the crumbs off the table, and re-fold my napkin all you want.  But if you can't cook, I don't want any part of it.  I'd rather have a great meal on a park bench than a lousy one in a castle.


----------



## sattie (May 19, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Even a place like Chili's for example. We loved going there. Now, it stinks! The last time we went, I felt like I went bobbing for jalapenos in a grease trap.


 
We use to like Chili's too.... I don't know what happened to that place, but it has really gone down hill.  Not that it was high-fa-lutin cuisine, but it was decent at one point and time.

I agree with you, I don't need fancy-shmancy accomodations to enjoy good food.  Just serve good food consistently.  And when it is not right, go out of your way to make it right!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 19, 2008)

I read an article in the NYT on line last week which claimed that alot of fine restaurants are cutting costs by substituting cheaper ingredients because of escalating overhead, especially food costs. When staples (eggs, flour, sugar, butter, meat)  double in price in less than a year, they either have to raise prices (impossible) or cut back on expensive  ingredients. To their credit, some restaurants are just adding new items to the menu that are lower cost to prepare, but others are outright fraudulent (like substituting inferior beef for Kobe beef, for example.) I'm like you redkitty - except for our favorite little restaurants close by, where I know the owners and staff, I'd rather cook at home. Then, at least, I know what I'm getting.


----------



## Mama (May 19, 2008)

I know how you feel Jeekinz.  We went to Emeril's in Atlanta shortly after they opened and it was a HUGE disappointment.  Apparently we weren't the only ones to feel that way, I heard they closed down recently.  

I'd rather just stay at home.  Good food is hard to find and to find it consistently, well.....


----------



## Jeekinz (May 19, 2008)

Mama said:


> I know how you feel Jeekinz. We went to Emeril's in Atlanta shortly after they opened and it was a HUGE disappointment. Apparently we weren't the only ones to feel that way, I heard they closed down recently.
> 
> I'd rather just stay at home. Good food is hard to find and to find it consistently, well.....


 
It's funny you mention that.  We went to Mesa Grill in NYC two years ago, it was "eh".  Good flavors, but not extraordinary.  I ordered a side of roasted asparagus that was a little funky.

Anyway, in the same casino is Bobby Flay Steak.  Which we found after dinner trying to hunt down a stogie.  I would like to try that one or a Wolfgang Puck restaurant next to it.  I'm just not excited about it because I think I'm going to get burned again.  BTW, it wasn't just this time that made me feel this way.  The last 10 or so times out has been dissapointing for us.


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> ...The last 10 or so times out has been dissapointing for us.


 

All at the same restaurant!?!?


----------



## ChefJune (May 19, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> No. The steak was nothing to write home about. It was not seasoned, over cooked, slightly tough and just didn't have any flavor to it.
> 
> Some places will only cook cuts of meat like that to a certain temperature like medium or medium rare. That's what I _assumed _when he failed to ask how I preferred my steak.
> 
> Edit: Another thing that bugs me is: We used to love eating out at restaurants. There was a few that knew us so well, they had out cocktail orders in before we even sat down. But now, I'm trigger shy trying new places. I have completely lost any faith in dining out, and actually am prepared to get bad results next time.


 
Jeeks.... come on up north and I'll show you a couple of consistently wonderful places -- both in Jersey City and Manhattan....


----------



## jennyema (May 19, 2008)

IMO, casinos are not the best places to get great food. Lots of glitz and celebrity cheffing, etc. but the food is always overpriced and seldom memorable. IMO.

I have no problem finding great steak in restaurants here, but it's usually an expensive treat.

There are also loads of great mid-point and cheap eats here, so I consider myself lucky.  Dining out is almost always enjoyable.


----------



## ChefJune (May 19, 2008)

Mama said:


> I know how you feel Jeekinz. We went to Emeril's in Atlanta shortly after they opened and it was a HUGE disappointment. Apparently we weren't the only ones to feel that way, I heard they closed down recently.
> 
> I'd rather just stay at home. Good food is hard to find and to find it consistently, well.....


 
You know, Mama, I have a theory about places like that.  I would go to Emeril's in Atlanta if I knew he was going to be in the house.  Otherwise, there are so many wonderful Atlanta-based restaurants where the owner and chef are on site every day, that I wouldn't patronize a place with an absentee owner.  (Caveat -- I know and like Emeril, and I love his places in New Orleans)  It's just a quirk of mine.....


----------



## Jeekinz (May 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> All at the same restaurant!?!?


 
Heck No!  All different.  lol


----------



## Jeekinz (May 19, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Jeeks.... come on up north and I'll show you a couple of consistently wonderful places -- both in Jersey City and Manhattan....


 
I religiously watch Colameco. I really *need *to try out Craft Steak.

The town I'm in has a bunch of "yuppie wannabe hip" restaurants. And they just vacuum! I actually sent a shrimp cocktail back once. LOL, do you believe that? Shrimp Cocktail! I have a laundry list of horrible establishments.

I just heard a commercial on the radio for a new Italian place over in Rumson. *Evidently*, they make their own fresh pastas daily.  We'll see.

Either way, I'm not seeing any advertisements that look like the restaurant is that into their cooking. So I'm curious about that one. And believe you me, you ain't passing of dried pasta as fresh with me.

I was actually very pleased with this restaraunt. I brought DW and her friend there a coupla years ago. Turned me on to mint pea soup in the spring and summer and showed me how well a red pepper and lamb go together. I tried my hardest to get the waiter to crack a smile.  Next time I'll limit my grape juice intake.    They know how to cook.


----------



## jennyema (May 19, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I religiously watch Colameco. I really *need *to try out Craft Steak..


 

Do you mean Colicchio ? 

There's a lot of fine dining between the places you've been eating and Craftsteak, IMO.  

Frank Bruni reviewed Craftsteak with the line "If you delete the steaks, there’s a great deal to like about Craftsteak, which then becomes a bloated version of Craft." 

And that was the one in Manhattan, not at the casino.

Not to say it's not good, but Colicchio charges as much as $125 for his steaks.  I think the norm for dry-aged NY strip is $40 or $50.

The *Beef Aficionado* blog has informative reviews of many steak places in and around NYC, if you are interested.


----------



## ChefJune (May 19, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I religiously watch Colameco. I really *need *to try out Craft Steak.
> 
> The town I'm in has a bunch of "yuppie wannabe hip" restaurants. And they just vacuum! I actually sent a shrimp cocktail back once. LOL, do you believe that? Shrimp Cocktail! I have a laundry list of horrible establishments.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know anything about Craft steak except what I've heard... but I do know some seriously fantastic -- and consistently fantastic places both in Northern New Jersey and in Manhattan.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 19, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Do you mean Colicchio ?


 
Naaa.  Colameco.  Site is under construction, which is a good thing if you saw his site before.  lol

He has a show on WLIW or PBS.  I like him, but his personality is an _acquired taste_.  He interviews Chefs and restaraunt owners in and around NYC.  Then at the end of the show he cooks something.  He's not the best with a pan, but it's entertaining.  Lately, he's been having the Chef's at the restaurants do the "cooking demo", they call them.  Which is awesome because you see some *REAL* artwork.  You don't get that kind of info on FN.


----------



## jennyema (May 19, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I religiously watch Colameco. I really *need *to try out Craft Steak..


 

Sorry. This confused me. Still does, I have to say. What does Colemeco have to do with CraftsteaK?  DId he interview Tom Colicchio ?


----------



## GB (May 20, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> He's not the best with a pan, but it's entertaining.


Why would you want to eat at a place where the chef is more entertaining and less of a cook?


----------



## Jeekinz (May 20, 2008)

What? Am I typing Swahili?

Mike Colameco is a TV show host.

He interviewed Shane McBride from Craft Steak.

When I saw the show, I was convinced to try out the place.


----------



## GB (May 20, 2008)

Ah OK you Swahili makes more sense to me now.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 20, 2008)

LOL  I just went back and read my posts.  LOL  Two sentences disappeared into no mans land.  LOL.

I thought jennyma was on crack for a minute.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 20, 2008)

I





			
				jeekinz said:
			
		

> thought jennyma (_jennyema)_ was on crack for a minute.


 

...Watch it buddy!!!


----------



## jennyema (May 20, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> LOL I just went back and read my posts. LOL Two sentences disappeared into no mans land. LOL.
> 
> I thought jennyma was on crack for a minute.


 

That's ok.  Many people think I've spent a lifetime on the stuff.

(Thanks Bob!!)


----------



## Saphellae (May 20, 2008)

I went to the Bar B Barn here in Montreal.  They are supposed to have amazing ribs. All they serve are chicken and ribs with sides.

Let me say first, that the bill came to almost 80$ for two of us. 

I ordered a chicken and rib combo.  The plate came within minutes and he got my order wrong.  By the time I looked at my plate the waiter had disappeared.  I had to get up and walk around and try and find someone to get me the dinner I ordered, it took me a few minutes too. Red flag if the food comes within minutes of ordering it, unless you're at McDonald's.

I got my dish a few minutes later...The ribs tasted, looked, and had the texture of being under a heat lamp for hours.    Understandable that they would make them to keep up with demand, but they tasted like yesterdays reheated ribs. They were dry and sticking to the bone like crazy.  It was so nasty.  

I ate one rib and pushed my plate away.  Nick, who is like the human garbage can here in the house, also didn't eat his ribs. 

We asked to speak with the manager.  They were THAT bad.  

This is where it gets worse. The manager on duty said that they had NEVER had any complaints about their food. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  There is absolutely NO restaurant in history who has not had one single complaint. She kept repeating that and avoided our comments, completely ignoring what we had to say.  After about 10 minutes of arguing, yes, she argued with us (bad practice for sure.. and rude to boot), she gave us the number of the restaurant owner.  She wouldn't give us a discount or wouldn't even say sorry. We didn't even get a sorry for being brought the wrong dish.

When we left we called the owner immediately, left our information, and got no call back.

* Needless to say, everytime we go by we give them the one finger salute.  EVERYTIME!


To add a quick note at the end, they got the orders wrong for a table of 6 next to us and they did not get what they asked for. 

AND.. there are alot of french people in montreal. French Canadians are known for complaining. AS IF!!!
*


----------



## jennyema (May 20, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I went to the Bar B Barn here in Montreal.


 

Tell that story here Quebec (including Montreal) - Chowhound and at other popular food sites.


----------



## Saphellae (May 20, 2008)

You can't post bad restaurant reviews on that site, my post was deleted immediately.

I posted on tripadvisor instead.


----------



## GB (May 20, 2008)

Here is the best site I have found for both good and bad restaurant reviews.


----------



## Saphellae (May 20, 2008)

Unfortunately that is only for the US.

I'm just glad that I got the word out to some people on TripAdvisor.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 20, 2008)

I also have had many disappointing meals it seems they are getting worse. I once ordered a tequila oops I mean Acapulco shrimp pasta the shrimp was not even peeled and so tough I could not even pull it apart I complained but by then I was so peed off I did not want anything else. I did not mention I was the chef at the small hotel next door at the ski area I worked at. I have actually had bad hamburgers at some places. I mean how do you screw up a hamburger? If a place can't make the basics what can they do? I have also loved certain restaurants that were very good and then lost their consistency. We live so far from town 45 miles that there is no place worth driving to to eat dinner here. I rather spend the extra money and get quality meats and seafood by mail order if I hafto and cook it my self . The rare chance I get to Santa Fe it can be pretty good at the nicer places and the regulars places and but I think Taos has some really fantastic places to eat. But I have to admit when by chance I find that hole in the wall place there is nothing better than that.  I could care less about the stacking and garnishing and all the other BS if it is good it's good and if it's really good you want more even when your full. Then what more could you want? I rather sit on the dirt and have something that blows my mind rather then a sit down linens table with fancy wines.


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> You can't post bad restaurant reviews on that site, my post was deleted immediately.
> 
> I posted on tripadvisor instead.


 
On Chowhound?

Oh yes you can. I've done it and read them every day. Stories just like yours. There had to be some other reason it was deleted.

Chowhound is one of the very best places to post things like that because it is populated by real foodies who eat out A LOT and are very interested in restaurant chatter. Local chatter. Way better that Trip Advisor.

I have friends here who own restaurants and they read Chowhound religiously to see what people are saying about their places.

Yelp is very good too, but not interactive like Chow


----------



## Jeekinz (May 21, 2008)

QSis said:


> I'd be livid, Jeeks - I'm sure you paid a fortune for that meal.
> 
> I would write them in the "Contact Us" section of the website you posted, and I would write a review on some website such as this one Ombra, Atlantic City - Restaurant Reviews - TripAdvisor. I'm a huge fan of Trip Advisor. I realize that I have to take some reviews with a grain of salt, but when you have a bunch of people saying the same things, you take heed.
> 
> Lee


 
They already posted my review.  Thanks for the link, Lee.


----------



## GB (May 21, 2008)

jennyema said:


> On Chowhound?


I think she was talking about my post about yelp.com.


----------



## Saphellae (May 21, 2008)

Nope, Chowhound deleted my post. Not sure if it had something to do with the 1 finger salute.. LOL

Oh well!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 21, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Nope, Chowhound deleted my post. Not sure if it had something to do with the 1 finger salute.. LOL
> 
> Oh well!


 
It's called the Jersey Salute.


----------



## Saphellae (May 21, 2008)

Since Jersey isn't a part of Canada we call it many other things.  I've never heard someone from here call it that.

The way that french people drive here in Montreal you'd think we'd have thought of something similar...


----------



## ChefJune (May 22, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Unfortunately that is only for the US.
> 
> I'm just glad that I got the word out to some people on TripAdvisor.


 
yahoo has restaurant reviews, also.  you might want to post yours there.  I think Zagat has a Montreal guide. It's free to review restaurants.


----------

